# Aires Parking



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Just had three months brilliant touring France. Italy, Germany, Belgium and back. Used Aires and Stellplatz which we found were brilliant. Except for one thing, on a number of occasions (ending last night at Gravelines) people were parked so that there was just about not enough room between them and the next camper so that another, could not get in between. 

In other words they maximised the space between them and the next camper ensuring they had as much space as possible. On one occasion a chap even moved over so that what was an available place became unusable. Yes, you guessed it, these people were mainly Brits. So please, if this applies to you, move over and park sensibly so others can get in too unlike the bloke at Gravelines who just sat and stared out the window with six feet or so available each side of his camper and refused to move.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I left about four foot gap one side, went out for a while came back and a French family had parked their car there and in doing so marked our camper with their door.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sefish barstewards.

Dave p


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

iandsm said:


> unlike the bloke at Gravelines who just sat and stared out the window with six feet or so available each side of his camper and refused to move.


Sounds like sensible parking to me 

peedee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

peedee said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> > unlike the bloke at Gravelines who just sat and stared out the window with six feet or so available each side of his camper and refused to move.
> ...


I would consider a 6 foot gap to be an absolute minimum and will not use Aires where there is just about room to open the Hab door. That is one of the reasons why we will not use Calais Aire.
The C&CC and the CC have 20 foot rules for a reason.
Gerry


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Aires*

Maybe I should make myself clearer. I did't measure with a tape measure to come up with six feet either side. Suffice it to say that had those concerned moved over there would have been plenty of room for two campers instead of one and with a reasonable gap between. Remember these are aires, not camp sites and those who prefer large gaps between units should use campsites as opposed to aires as one corrspondent has said he does.

All I am saying is that those who use aires should not expect to use them as camp sites, they are not intended to be such.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Aires*



iandsm said:


> ..........All I am saying is that those who use aires should not expect to use them as camp sites, they are not intended to be such.


Couldn't agree more with your sentiments.

We regularly used the aire at Mer-s-Cher which is divided into 5 or 6 bays with interwoven fencing.
The French usually park towards one side of a bay allowing another mh to park in the bay although not 6 feet between!
We do likewise as this allows maximum use of the aire for overnighting.

On one occasion we arrived to find only one spare bay but with one of the other bays occupied by a mh sideways on which prevented any other mh joining it in the bay.
You've probably guessed by now that the offending mh was a Brit.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I dare say that you could pack them in so tight,that half would have to move,before one could get out. There are plenty of Aires in this region if you want to play sardines,find one of these,we will be a bit further out of the packed Aires,enjoying the FREEDOM,our m/home provides for us.
Having said that,we were not allowed to park up for the night, with the lorry, less than 25km.from Calais,because of illegals getting on board,so there WILL BE! safety in numbers lol.
Jented.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Aires*



iandsm said:


> All I am saying is that those who use aires should not expect to use them as camp sites, they are not intended to be such.


At least we have got that clear and I quiet agree, but it is hardly sensible to park like sardines in a can.

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gillian did you park up alongside and put a note on your window.
" I will be leaving at 11:00" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

dave p


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Aren't Aires basically car parks for motorhomes, with sometimes the added bonus of a borne/flot bleu? Wonderful idea and a site (xcuse the pun) for sore eyes after a long day travelling. I have oft been grateful to our contintental cousins for making way so I could rest my weary head. And I have oft been embarassed by my occasional countryman's refusal to abide by the unwritten rule of 'make way for your fellow man'. Thought for the day - It might be you or me who desparately needs a home for the night.
For those of us who like to spread out and maintain their 'space' there are many camping sites where roomy pitches are to be found.
Sal


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi
We often use the Aire in Palencia,and park in the bay provided and enjoy ourselves,we also have a photo of our unit, the only one,in the bays marked out at a little village i doubt more than a dozen m/homes visit in a year. 
I think you will find though,on a cold night when the diesel heaters come on,you may wish you were a bit further apart,due to the exhaust fumes,from a badly maintained heater, thats not counting the noise of it kicking in and out all night. 
The minimum requirements for me would be,enough room to open the door and exit the m/h. without a sideways limbo,including a duck and "Fosbury?" flop,just to clear the next campers open window,so not 6ft. Love the Aires,found a beauty while trying to find a F/Passion,5min walk into Vill/Town centre,water,and had it all to ourselves,proper.
Ted.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I've never been in an aire and THAT close, but if I was I'd hope my smoke detector was working. The speed a fire could spread between that lot would not be amusing!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Arriving at an Aire you can see how busy it is and you will probably park accordingly. So if there is only one other van you will not park right up against it unless you are one of the frightened few who crave the security of camp sites and therefore welcome close proximity. If there are many other vans you will squeeze in where you can. In either case you have no way of knowing how many more will arrive so leave a good space if there is room but be prepared to tighten up if space becomes scarce, Alan.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Four to six foot gaps between motor homes.........how would I get my slides out? :lol: 

Mick


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Aren't Aires basically car parks for motorhomes, with sometimes the added bonus of a borne/flot bleu? Wonderful idea and a site (xcuse the pun) for sore eyes after a long day travelling. I have oft been grateful to our contintental cousins for making way so I could rest my weary head. And I have oft been embarassed by my occasional countryman's refusal to abide by the unwritten rule of 'make way for your fellow man'. Thought for the day - It might be you or me who desparately needs a home for the night.
> For those of us who like to spread out and maintain their 'space' there are many camping sites where roomy pitches are to be found.
> Sal


But in our experience aires vary considerably - yes, a lot are set up like car parks. We found Le Treport like this and wished we'd gone to the municipal campsite next door (there may have been more space had it not been for 2 pairs of German MHs, where they'd parked with a space between them and then wound out awnings to occupy that space!)

But there are others (like Paimpont in inland Brittany) where a lot of the spaces are effectively individual bays, with a patch of grass. And others are in effect a field with loads of space - we stayed at one aire in Brittany last year where a local MHer had set up 2 enormous tables for a family party of 25-30! There was enough room that that was not a problem.

Also the marked spaces on some aires are totally unrealistic - Cancale has some marked spaces that are more realistic for a car. We had to take up 2 spaces, and some larger vans used 3.

Trouble is, it's often not easy to tell in advance from the books what sort of set-up it is - we find the campingcarinfos,com site can be more useful for this than the books.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

If I can remember how to, I will attach a photo taken this winter in Benicassim. We were parked in a free car park on sea front en route to Barcelona when a German arrived at dusk and asked us if it were OK to overnight. We said yes, we had done so before and were staying that night. He was obviously of the 'snuggle right up' brigade as you can see by the totally empty car park and his nearness to us. We are the van on the right.
Interesting!
Sal


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Went to the Aire not far from Calais, cannot for the life of me remember the name now (old age) they have recently halved the amount of space there, and put up a barrier where you pay by credit card. 

All markings still there for cars but can still fit alot in, except when someone comes in and parks side ways on and takes up 3 plots and has been there for 4 days, not sure how he got away with it but yes he had UK plates and wasn't a novice. 

Love Aires and the thrill of finding spaces and the sardine sections if you have to, its all fun and just move on or go to a site if you prefer, I think its having the choice that's great.    

Mandy


----------

